# 15-gallon Riparium



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Pre-journal: Nano/Smallish Riparium, Nature Aquarium Style*

I think I have a pretty solid concept for a new display. I don't have the tank in place yet, so I start this pre-journal thread to jot down some ideas and get some feedback. As I get it rolling I might just continue with this thread, or start a new one in the Planted Nano Tanks forum.

I had a lot of fun with the *latest layout* that I have been working on in a 50-gallon tank. Here's one recent shot of that one. 










Here are a few features that characterize this one pretty well:


A tank filled with water to about 2/3 of total depth
Erect, tidy, "grassy" background plant (_Cyperus_) that throws relatively little shade
Fine-leaved sprawling stem plants (_Bacopa_, _Limnophila_, and others) growing on trellis rafts and forming dense floating carpet.
Underwater scape lacking plants, but with an artistically-rendered stone layout, and a pleasing, natural gravel
Relatively large and showy fish
A striking centerpiece plant (_Cyrtosperma_)

This new project will use some of the same elements, with important variations. I'll start out here by organizing the general plan by sub-heading.




*Tank & Other Hardware*

I intend for it to also include a mostly-full tank, but I will use a smaller enclosure. My best idea right now is to use a regular Aqueon 15-gallon--I have several of these laying around--with the top rim plastic rim removed. I like the shape of the 15-gallon (24" wide X 12" deep" X 12" tall). This is a smaller tank than any that I have tried for an actual riaprium layout, but I think that it should work well with the right configuration of equipment an plant selection. As for the 50-gallon, I will probably fill this tank with water to only about 2/3 of total depth so that stress on the seems (intended to be supported in part by the plastic aquarium frame) will be lessened. The tank will thus contain only about 10 gallons of water. 

I will figure out some kind of canister filter for filtration and circulation.

I want to put this tank on a stand built in the *raw industrial* style that I have used several times before. This type of stand will look perfect with this light fixture...

*Sunleaves Pioneer JR II Grow, 2-2ft*





*Hardscape*

As I mentioned above, I hope to draw on Nature Aquarium design principals for this layout. I intend for the underwater area to lack plants, or include just a few, and feature a well-rendered hardscape with rocks, and possibly also manzanita driftwood. I have enjoyed the effect of the rounded river stones in the 50-gallon setup.










While it is pretty easy to situate these rounded stones in a convincing layout, I think that I will try to use angular pieces for this new layout, which might be more challenging. I need to go back and study some of the general ideas, but I will plan to use the same design principles that inform iwagumi style stone layouts. 

I think that I will also encourage the development of an algae crust or patina for these rocks. So long as filaments of hair algae are scraped away from the rocks and the gravel is maintained clean with frequent stirring, a scape with rocks like these maintains a neat, yet natural appearance. 

Management of algae would become more difficult in such a system if very many plants were grown in the underwater area, as algae would tend to accumulate on the foliage and would be difficult to remove.





*Emersed Plants*

This thread has run long. I'll return later on with another post and an explanation of what I have in mind for plants and livestock.




*


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Today, while shopping at my local 99 cents store, I noticed they had a big display of 2 inch pots of Hypoestes phyllostachya, in both pink and red colors, and only 99 cents each, of course. So, of course I bought one to replace a now too leggy one in one of my ripariums. If you have a 99 cents store there it is worth looking to see if they also have these. It probably won't fit what you have in mind, but who knows what other plants any local 99 cents store might have?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That Hypoestes is a handy plant for a small riparium setup, but it doesn't really go with the Nature Aquarium idea, which mainly involves plants with plain green foliage.

I think that I have a few good ones figured out here. The main idea I have in mind is an emphasis onplants with grassy appearances.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Emersed Plants*

My general idea is to develop the background with "grassy" foliage. The major constraint for the plant growth habit and shape is that they scale well with this smaller tank. I think I have some pretty good selections for this concept. All of these are well-recognized as growing in wet/marginal aquatic situations.

I have several ideas for midground emersed plants to be grown on trellis rafts. I will come back to describe these with another post.

Of these three plants only the first, _Pogonatherum crinitum_ is a true grass (Graminae). The _Cyperus_ is a sedge (Cyperaceae) and the _Acorus_ is a sweetflag (Acoraceae).

*Pogonatherum crinitum*

This one is still untested for riparium culture--I only recently acquired it--but it looks like it might be a winner. Known with the common names "baby panda bamboo" or "miniature bamboo", among others, it is not a true bamboo, but it is a grass. I am confused as to whether _Pogonatherum paniceum_ (another plant that appears in searches) and _P. crinitum_ are synonyms, or two distinct but similar species. I get the impression that they are the same thing. Descriptions for both describe plants growing with bamboo-like foliage to about 18" tall. It is very popular as a bonsai subject or houseplant and also makes a good houseplant. This could be a great riparium plant.










*



*Acorus gramineus "dwarf"*

I am still uncertain about the best classification for this plant. I have the species right, but I have run into some conflicting information on the variety, so I just identify it with "dwarf" in double quotes. The foliage is neat and tidy and has a perfect shape for a setup like this, with leaves that arch forward from the creeping rhizome at about a 45 degree angle. The top of that planter cup is three inches or so wide. The leaves reach to about 9" in length. Bruised foliage of this particular _Acorus_ variety has a wonderful sweet spicy smell. Sweetflags are highly susceptible to spider mite infestation and damage, so it will be important to watch for these plants and treat promptly if they appear. 










*



*Cyperus albostriatus 'Nanus'*

I have had this plant for a couple of years. It is unusual among _Cyperus_ in that it has a running rhizomatous growth habit, instead of clumping habit. It is a bit difficult to see in this photograph, but the foliage includes leaves that arise in whorls from axils on the tops bare flowering stalks, like other umbrella sedges, as well as longer leaves that grow out of the ground from the plant crown. It grows to about 12" tall. This is a hardy plant and it stays looking very nice all winter long when kept as a houseplant. It dose well as a marginal aquatic, but thrives best with the crown at least an inch or so above the water surface. 










*


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I had manzanita in my nano-riparium but I realized quickly I didn't have enough room to clean the sides of the glass without having to completely move the wood around every time. Tank size is 12x12x12 though so you may have enough room to move around if all the wood is centered.

Looking forward to see how this turns out.

-Charlie


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the look of that _Acorus_ and_Cyprus._ I really want to see how you make this into a masterpiece as always!
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That selection of plants looks very good. Do nurseries selling houseplants ever sell the pogonatherum? It looks like a winner for any size riparium. I haven't googled it yet, so I may find my answer there.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Devin,

Can I ask where you found that dwarf Acorus at? That would make a great transition plant for my scape between teh Spathiphyllium and the Epi Trellis rafts with my anubias'.

Are 3 chunks of Anubias 'Gold' enough for you to start out with? I used the rest between 3 trellis rafts and a few more under the water. :icon_neut I've got a good selection of plants for you next week as alot of the ones I got just don't fit what I had in mind here is what will be headed your way so you can look them up ahead of time:

3x Anubias 'Gold'
1x Anubias 'Marbled' if it arrives before I ship
3-6 Stems Ludwigia Sengalis
3 Stems Ammania 'Bonsai'
5-8 Stems Hygrophilia 'Araguia'
3 Stems Micranthemum Umbrosum

I think there is also a couple of other stems (Hygro Tiger and something else that wasn't labeled when I got it.) 

These are all emmersed at this point.

Craig


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hate to hi-jack, but has anyone grown anubias barteri emersed?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

F22 said:


> hate to hi-jack, but has anyone grown anubias barteri emersed?


 
I've got a couple that have been emmersed since I got them just set them on top of a filter pad with the rhizome and leaves out of the water, just moved them to floating Epi-Rafts in my Riparium...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> I like the look of that _Acorus_ and_Cyperus._ I really want to see how you make this into a masterpiece as always!
> Jake


I like those plants a lot too. They are winners for riparium growing and it looks like these two smaller varieties will be good for this setup in the 15-gallon tank.



trackhazard said:


> I had manzanita in my nano-riparium but I realized quickly I didn't have enough room to clean the sides of the glass without having to completely move the wood around every time. Tank size is 12x12x12 though so you may have enough room to move around if all the wood is centered.
> 
> Looking forward to see how this turns out.
> 
> -Charlie


I will probably experiment with a few different hardscape possibilities. I won't have any plants rooted in the botom so it will be easy enough to switch it up as I go along.



Hoppy said:


> That selection of plants looks very good. Do nurseries selling houseplants ever sell the pogonatherum? It looks like a winner for any size riparium. I haven't googled it yet, so I may find my answer there.


Hoppy I got that plant from violetbarn.com. I also purchased the variegated cultivar 'Variegatum' from them in the same order. glasshouseworks.com also sells both varieties.

I only got those plants ten days or so ago, but I have them potted up in the riparium planters and they still look good so far.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Hoppy I got that plant from violetbarn.com. I also purchased the variegated cultivar 'Variegatum' from them in the same order. glasshouseworks.com also sells both varieties.
> 
> I only got those plants ten days or so ago, but I have them potted up in the riparium planters and they still look good so far.


And, they are now out of stock! I guess someone else likes them, too. I'll be looking for that at the various nurseries I visit. I keep thinking I have seen it at one of them.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I probably about cleaned them out with my order. I remember the catalog listing said "Extremely Limited Supply". I hope that I can get mine to grow. It looks as though it will probably be pretty easy to propagate. As I was repotting these I noticed that they appeared to have been rooted directly from stem cuttings of larger plants. All I need to do is get them to grow to height, then start chopping the tops off.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Devin,
> 
> Can I ask where you found that dwarf Acorus at? That would make a great transition plant for my scape between teh Spathiphyllium and the Epi Trellis rafts with my anubias'.
> 
> ...


Craig, I will be _most_ grateful for those _Anubias_. Thank you so much for having me in mind. I will definitely plant them up on Epi-Trellis rafts, then start looking for a way to use them in a layout.

Those stems will be great to try out too. From looking at your tank I think it might be a bit dark down near the water for very dense grow of emersed stems, but your _Anubias_ should do well there. I wan to try out some new stems in this 15-gallon setup. If one of those has finer foliage that will look right here I will try to apply it.

I'll send along this giant duckweed and that _Nymphoides._ I have one more piece of that _Acorus_ dwarf that I can include too. 

Glasshouseroks.com has that _Acorus gramineus_ 'Dwarf' (not sure if that is same one that I have?) on their aquatic plants page...

http://www.glasshouseworks.com/aquaticplants.html

I wonder if this one might also get too much shade in your setup(?). It seems a taller one, such as 'Ogon' might do better. Would you like a few pieces of that one too?

If you use _Acorus_ anywhere just be careful to watch out for spider mites. This plant is like candy for spider mites. 



F22 said:


> hate to hi-jack, but has anyone grown anubias barteri emersed?





Craigthor said:


> I've got a couple that have been emmersed since I got them just set them on top of a filter pad with the rhizome and leaves out of the water, just moved them to floating Epi-Rafts in my Riparium...


_Anubias barteri_ grows awesome on those Epi-Trellis Rafts. Here is _A. barteri_ var. _nana_...










...and here is 'Broad Leaf'


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Devin,

I would love to try both the 'Ogon' and the 'Dwarf' if you don't mind.

The Bacopa is taking off like crazy I will need to trim and propigate it soon as I want to add some to another spot in the tank.

Off to catch some sleep its been a long day.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Craig, Yep I'll include both of those _Acorus_. I might ship tomorrow (Saturday) otherwise Monday if that sounds alright.

That _Bacopa_ is a real hardy plant. Just keep trimming it as it grows and you will end up with a nice dense carpet.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Craig, Yep I'll include both of those _Acorus_. I might ship tomorrow (Saturday) otherwise Monday if that sounds alright.
> 
> That _Bacopa_ is a real hardy plant. Just keep trimming it as it grows and you will end up with a nice dense carpet.


 
Either way works for me.  Have to await a replacement light as one of my ballast took a crap today, replacement should be here Monday.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You got it. I'll let you know when it's on its way.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have some hardscape ideas here. I'd like to hear opinions about these.

_*Lace Rock*_ 

This stuff is I think calcareous, so it might affect water chemistry. It is also very rough. I have a number of old pieces from a saltwater setup that I had a long time ago.










*



*Lava Rock*

Lava Rock has a way of looking overused to me. It is also very rough and I wonder about how compatible it will be with the otos that I wan to use in here(?).










* 



*Limestone*

This is a limestone or dolomite (?) that is the main rock around here. I can find it anywhere I look around town, and the price is right. I would expect this one to affect water chemistry through dissolution, but it might not be a very severe effect. I could perhaps just use RO in the setup, then count on this stuff to slowly add minerals.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Limestone and Lace Rock will both harden the water in your tanks. I like the black lava Rock and not all of it has sharp edges.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd like to find more/better sources for lava rock. I might try to look for bonsai shops in the Chicago area and maybe I can turn something up there.

The water hardening effect might not be such a bad thing. The water needs to have some minerals anyway. That limestone is everywhere around here and I can find any size/shape pieces I want.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

There was a guy on here and APC selling some nice lava rock. I think his name is steven leeds.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Is that his handle too? I will go look.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/stevenleeds.html


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd love to get some rounded lava rock like the stuff in this scape.



bsmith said:


>


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That looks like stuff that may have come from Stevens stock, atleast that is what my stuff looked like that came from him.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow those are amazing rocks that that guy had. How does he ship all that rock for so cheap? I gotta send him a PM.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Flat Rate boxes.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh yes you are right.

That lava rock that he had sure is a lot more attractive than the stuff that I found at the LFS.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I made some more headway late last night.

I had all of the plants goring out the top of a 20-gallon, which was sitting in the same spot where the new setup will go. I moved the riparium plants to this plastic basin while doing the switch.










I think that I'm going to use most of these same plants for the layout. This gives an idea of what they might look like anyway.

Here's the tank, a "flood damage special" standard 15-gallon with top plastic rim removed.










I decided to just re-silicone the tank seams. It was easy enough. After spending a couple of hours scraping away everything but the little bit of sealant holding the panes together on edge, I masked off both sides of each corner, leaving 3/16" for the new seams.










I used a plastic yogurt lid to make a triangular sealant scraper. It worked pretty slick and scraped the silicone bead down to a nice even seam.










After letting it cure overnight, this morning I used a new razor blade to cut through the sealant right along the edge of the masking tape, then pulled the tape off. It looks pretty good. 

I'll give it a couple-few days to cure before adding water. I will only fill this tank to about 2/3 full (~10"). The glass is less than 3/16" thick and flexes freely with just a little pressure on the two long sides. I don't trust it filled to the top with water.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Dolomite (dolomitic limestone) doesn't dissolve at all fast in water with the parameters you will have. It does dissolve, but routine water changes will maintain the KH and GH low enough to never be a problem. Limestone, by contrast, dissolves much easier.

That tank really looks great without the plastic rim. I wish tanks without top rims would become the industry standard, and I suspect they will eventually do so. They just look so great, and a hanging light is so practical it should become the hobby standard lighting setup too. But, someone needs to invent a less obtrusive way to hang the light than the standard bent conduit method. I like using a single bent conduit, attached to the back of the fixture, but adjusting a light suspended that way isn't nearly as easy as it is for one hanging on chains or cables.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree that open-top setups with pendant light fixtures are far superior. They are already pretty much the standard in Europe, but the idea faces a lot of inertia here. 

I understand that manufacturers in the (highly litigious) US are concerned about liability issues associated with pendant light fixtures, but I think that they are substantially safer than loose strips sliding around on tank canopies. 

I saw just the other day that some manufacturer (can't remember which) is offering a pendant system similar to the bent conduit idea, but with painted steel pieces that are a bit more attractive.

This thing that I put together is simple (and cheap) enough. That Hydrofarm Jumpstart fixture is just thirty bucks.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job on the seam, I thought I was good at laying a bead down. I didn't scrape mine, should have tried the tape method.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't know that they had 15g longs, always thought a 15g was a high tank! Who da 'thunk' it! Looks great!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Jake I think that this is just the standard 15. It is 24" wide X 12" tall X 12" deep. It should be the same as your 20 Tall, but just a few inches shorter.

It's a real nice shape. Basically it is the same shape as the standard 50-gallon and 120-gallon tanks, with the depth the same as the height and one-half of width.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Tamelesstgr said:


> Nice job on the seam, I thought I was good at laying a bead down. I didn't scrape mine, should have tried the tape method.


It is real easy with masking tape.

The sealant went on so nice and straight I was sorry I didn't use black, but I didn't have any around. ALl I had was the clear stuff.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a great light fixture for the price. It seems to be T5HO, not NO, and it comes with a good quality, single bulb reflector too. I can see lots of people using this, if it proves to be reliable.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a super nice, ultra cheap light. :O


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I wouldn't say that it's top-notch construction, but what do you expect for the price? It is plenty bright enough and the single tube lights up a small tank like this one just fine. One of them has a shaky connection lamp connection and sometimes needs a little knock to light up, but otherwise they are all running fine still after a year or so.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> That is a great light fixture for the price. It seems to be T5HO, not NO, and it comes with a good quality, single bulb reflector too. I can see lots of people using this, if it proves to be reliable.


It has worked great for me. I have had it for about three months with no problems. Hangs great to!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like its coming along great and under a great budget! very nice,.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks AleXx. Yes I am doing this one on the cheap. The only very pricey thing here are the magnetic riparium planters, and I also had to shell out some coin for the one special plant that I'm including, the _Pogonatherum crinitum_.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice! found a 25 tall that i may setup and these lights would be ideal as i like the option to completely enclose mine if need be.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

A 25 with a glass top could be real nice for a little collection of emersed crypts in riparium planters.

That would be about like 1/2 of the 55 that I had set up with crypts.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I painted a background on the tank. It goes to a bit higher than 2/3 up. I will fill it to even with the top of the paint, so there will be about 3 1/2" of seem above the waterline.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a shot of the leak test. It looks OK so far. I do need to shim up the right side a bit it looks about 1/8" lower than the left.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

...oh and I got a few plants into here too. Here is that _Acorus gramineus_ "dwarf" along with some little plant that I don't remember it's name planted on a Nano Trellis Raft.










The little stem plant will cover the raft pretty well as it grows in.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That dwarf _A. gramineus_ is really a great plant and perfect for a setup like this one. Sometimes _Acorus_ are a bit tricky and resist growing, but these plants are doing well and already have good root development inside of the planter cup.










Notice that the cup is filled to more than 1/2 full with hydroton. It seems this plant does better with a coarse-grained substrate. As is true for _Anubias_ plants, it is also important for the creeping rhizome to be _on top of_ the substrate.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm really impressed with how well the partial black back works. If I ever empty my two big tanks I will drop my plastic backing down to copy that idea. It seems to give you the best of both worlds.

Acorus has been a problem for me, in that it doesn't seem to grow at all, just remains alive. I can't recall if I planted it with the rhizome above the substrate or below. Is it a general rule that all plants with rhizomes need to have them above the substrate? (Just part of my never ending education!)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I agree that the partial black background is a great look. A riparium setup with a tank 2/3 is a real good configuration overall. The little bit of a wall around the tank helps to moderate temperature and humidity for the plants and it will also thwart fish that could jump out of an open-top tank. By filling the tank most of the way you still have plenty of water volume for fish.

It seems that the overall visual impression for a setup like this is "pond-like", which I find appealing.

Those _Acorus_ grow real well and look wonderful when they have the right conditions, but they are temperamental. I have also found them to be _candy for spider mites_, but it's easy enough to clear the mites away by dunking underwater, and _Acorus_ have tough waxy leaves that are not damaged with immersion for a day or two underwater.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Yes I agree that the partial black background is a great look. A riparium setup with a tank 2/3 is a real good configuration overall. The little bit of a wall around the tank helps to moderate temperature and humidity for the plants and it will also thwart fish that could jump out of an open-top tank. By filling the tank most of the way you still have plenty of water volume for fish.
> 
> It seems that the overall visual impression for a setup like this is "pond-like", which I find appealing.
> 
> Those _Acorus_ grow real well and look wonderful when they have the right conditions, but they are temperamental. I have also found them to be _candy for spider mites_, but it's easy enough to clear the mites away by dunking underwater, and _Acorus_ have tough waxy leaves that are not damaged with immersion for a day or two underwater.


I love that little plant in the Nano Raft. Looks nicer then the Peacock moss I've got growing. The moss grows well but I like the looks of stems better. I need to go hit the pond plant selections as soon as they start arriving.

Also the partially painted back is a good idead on a rimless setup...

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that a combination of moss and small stems on the Nano Trellis Rafts could look real good in this layout. Moss spread across the front edges of those rafts will cover up that foam.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm finding that Christmas moss on the top of a raft just looks like dark green algae growing there. It is so wet the individual stems of the moss don't show up at all. I agree that combining it with stem plants is a better idea. My moss has grown all over the top of the raft, down off the sides and is growing under water now, still expanding. Perhaps a visit to the barber is necessary.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that I might have gotten the same impression from that one shot that you had posted. I'd say that it is still an improvement of the look of the gray foam. Don't you agree?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Devin,

How do you think the Pilea Glauca would work on a Nano Raft. Leaf structure looks similar to the plant you have shown.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It might do alright. I remember a while back trying one of those smaller pileas and it seemed to grow leggy, but it might have been that the light was just a bit dim. It did root well enough in the water.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> I think that I might have gotten the same impression from that one shot that you had posted. I'd say that it is still an improvement of the look of the gray foam. Don't you agree?


I'm not sure yet what I think about mosses. That one raft you saw the photo of did look very good, but it is now in my 65 gallon tank, and it is barely noticeable, just like I find to be the case with bare rafts. The light filtering through the foliage is dim, and the water reflects a view of the dark back of the tank, so the rafts just barely intrude into my conscious when I see them. I have had rafts that were closer to the front of the tank, and those I did want to fade out a bit better, so that might be the best application of moss, around the primary plants on the rafts.

I think all of the plants we try, if they can keep growing, are usable elements in some layouts, but all need a supporting cast, and good stage design. (I was going to say, "and good voices", but ....)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> It might do alright. I remember a while back trying one of those smaller pileas and it seemed to grow leggy, but it might have been that the light was just a bit dim. It did root well enough in the water.


Thanks, thinking about placing an order with glassworkshouse for some various Pileas, Acorus Dwarf and some Cyperus Alternifolis Variegateus. Just over $100 with shipping. :icon_sad:

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Devin, if you're looking for some smaller green plants for this scape, I have some emersed _Limnophila sp. "Vietnam Mini"_ I could send your way. It has the same growth habit as the _L. aromatica_ you have, but it's about 1/4 of the size. And pure green.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Thanks, thinking about placing an order with glassworkshouse for some various Pileas, Acorus Dwarf and some Cyperus Alternifolis Variegateus. Just over $100 with shipping. :icon_sad:
> 
> Craig


Oh I had spotted some other stuff there too. I mean to start that thread about promising riparium plant offerings from online nurseries over in the Plants forum.



legomaniac89 said:


> Hey Devin, if you're looking for some smaller green plants for this scape, I have some emersed _Limnophila sp. "Vietnam Mini"_ I could send your way. It has the same growth habit as the _L. aromatica_ you have, but it's about 1/4 of the size. And pure green.


That sounds like a great little plant, and perfect for this setup. Hey that would be awesome if you could send some let me know if there is anything you might like in trade.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Devin if there is anything your interested in I can probably have it tossed in my order as well. Probably be cheaper then paying shipping to your place for a couple items as I can jsut ship tehm out Priority to you when they arrive. I jsut sent them an e-mail earlier to see about how long the wait time is for shipping before I place my order.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That would be handy and I would owe ya' one if you could do that. I gotta go again and look at those selections that I had in mind.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> That would be handy and I would owe ya' one if you could do that. I gotta go again and look at those selections that I had in mind.


Just drop me a PM I will probably order vometiem over the weekend or first of next week. Hoping they will get back to me tomorrow on shipping times.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You got it. I'll go look around again.

Did you see this page yet?

http://www.glasshouseworks.com/aquaticplants.html

If you are still hunting around there at all there are a number of intriguing things there on that page that I see.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> You got it. I'll go look around again.
> 
> Did you see this page yet?
> 
> ...


That page will just get me into more trouble. I'm already WAY over budget on my setup. :help: Mostly trying to work on the front scape with more Nano Trellis rafts. There is some really neat stuff on that site and most of it is reasonably priced.

My Anubias' on the epi trellis rafts didn't fare well under the MH at all. I've pulled them and listed them forsale in the SnS. I've got my Anubias Marbled listed there as well if your interested in any of it. Several of them completely burnt even at ~30" from the light. So I am going to pull them and focus on more Pileas of different varietys across the front. 

The 'Gold's under the water are doing great but hte above ones ddin't like the lack of humidty and the super intense MH lighting. the ones in the shade did really well though.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah there are several things there and they are mainly quite economical. Did you notice the variegated peace lily, and the several different _Acorus_ vars, and the _ Colocasia affinis jenningsii_?

Oh I am sorry to hear that those _Anubias_ burned under the metal halides. It might have been the heat coming from the lamps, but it might have also been that they were grown in a very moist environment. I recently and gradually transferred a couple of _A. barteri_ growing on trellis rafts to open-top growout tanks and they are doing alright. You might try giving a few of those a second chance, but I would most definitely be interested in a division of that Marbled if you want to unload all of it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah there are several things there and they are mainly quite economical. Did you notice the variegated peace lily, and the several different _Acorus_ vars, and the _Colocasia affinis jenningsii_?
> 
> Oh I am sorry to hear that those _Anubias_ burned under the metal halides. It might have been the heat coming from the lamps, but it might have also been that they were grown in a very moist environment. I recently and gradually transferred a couple of _A. barteri_ growing on trellis rafts to open-top growout tanks and they are doing alright. You might try giving a few of those a second chance, but I would most definitely be interested in a division of that Marbled if you want to unload all of it.


Actually they grew great open topped in my holding tank that has flourescents over them so the only change was the MH.

I've got 1 lg and 3 sm/med pieces of marbled listed in the SnS here. Pics are there of them also. 

Yeah I saw all those Acorus sp. I have one of them on my list of stuff to try. Also they have alot of Cyperus sp I am going to get a couple portions of that Cyperus Gracilis Varigated to try out.

I did see all the Lilies but alas I want to let a few ofthe ones I have now grow abit before rying some of the others..

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah maybe it was just more radiation coming from the MH lamps.

I'll go look at that sales thread.

Here is another shot from last night with a couple more plants, _Bacopa monnieri_ on the left, and _Pogonatherum crinitum_ there on the right.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

And here's the whole planting, for the time-being.










It is a lot of foam and plastic, but that will get covered up as the plants grow in.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That looks nice


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks very nice!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Can you tell my camera has trouble with the auto white balance? I think it gets confused with the fluorescent lighting. I need to try to figure out how to do the manual white balance settings.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Is that Pilea pictured the Moon Valley variety? PILEA BERTERTONIA? That is one on my list of wants from GWH


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It is not 'Moon Valley'. I have some of that one and this one is distinct.

I don't know what this one is. I found it growing in a ditch in Miami.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is another view of the planting.










Those planter cups are conspicuous from this angle, but that is in part because of the light reflecting up from the bare glass tank bottom. The planters will become more obscured as the plants grow in and throw more shade.

The plant layout really needs more vertical dimension. The _Pogonatherum_ grass is supposed to grow to ~12" and look more and more like mini-bamboo as it gets larger. I might also consider adding an erect stem plant of some kind.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That really does look good, and it demonstrates that you don't need a huge tank to have a beautiful riparium. Seven planters, a couple of rafts, and you have a thing of beauty.

I do have to say that planting in those cups is something that has to be learned. It is easy to do it so the plant just drops out as you try to stick it to the glass, then when you grab the plant the planter comes unstuck from one end and dumps the substrate into the tank. As you drop the plant and grab the planter, it falls all the way into the tank, upside down. But, if it were too easy, it wouldn't be any kind of challenge, huh?:redface:

Just yesterday I found that my maidenhair fern, which seemed to suddenly lose its height, and just droop over the water, did that because the planter slipped down to the tank bottom.:redface: I'm having fun, I'm having fun, I'm having fun...... (The fern looks very healthy, so it must like being largely submersed.)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmm, I ahd posted here wonder what happened to it....

Well the missing post I had was that I think this tank would look great with a couple of those Dwarf Greens that I got from you. Great looking plant IMO.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

THanks you guys.










Yeah those planter cups take some practice to handle right. So long as I remember to keep the cup surface clean I generally have good luck with the suction cups, but the magnet planter makes a sturdier mount. 

Do you mean Craig that _Xanthosoma_ 'Dwarf Green'? That one could look pretty nice in here, although it would eventually get to be too big I think.

Do you see any new root development on that fern Hoppy?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> THanks you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep the Xanthsoma, couldn't remember its main name off the back. Mine is only about 11" tall ath te tallest leaf right now. 

I think what I like best about ripariums is that it is easy to switch plants around as you find what works where or doesn't work. I love having the depth of my tank so that I can layer the planters as I have really looks great that way.

As they fill out I see some that I want to use all over the tank in different spots but it will take time for it to fill out well.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah it can take a while to get enough of your most desirable plants to fill in. I often start a layout with a number of different plants, then narrow in on a few as I see which ones look best in combination and I get enough material for propagation.

I got some gravel into this tank and snapped a quick picture too.










Hardscape is next. I might also try shuffling the plants around a bit. There is a taller stem plant or two that I might add to increase the vertical shape of the whole thing.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l love the look of that gravel, very natural looking.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I use that gravel in most of my setups. It goes well with everything.

I got it by screening the fine sand out of bags of "paver base" that I bought at Home Depot.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l've thought of that at times but l never thought it'd look this good


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The real important step is to screen out the fine sand. I ended up with about 1 part nice gravel to 2 parts waste sand, so it took a while.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> The real important step is to screen out the fine sand. I ended up with about 1 part nice gravel to 2 parts waste sand, so it took a while.


Or you can buy the ADA sand.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Which is what i did


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I think I still came out ahead even after buying several sacks of that sand, but I got a sore back in the end.

I have used this sand with several different kinds of rocks and it always looks right because it has many multi-colored bits in it.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea that's one of the things l have trouble finding, multi-colored bits. My ada nile sand looks mostly like what you got now. l'll have to take some macro shots and show you once l open the bag. What kind of rocks do you use with that type of gravel?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice work on those siliconed seams.
I love how those rafts/planters allow for a lot of swimming room. Must resist the pretty pictures and the urge to try one..


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> THanks you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see any new root development on that fern Hoppy?


Today I did a lot of maintenance on both of my ripariums, including lifting the fern planter back up, wiping off the suction cups, and reattaching it to the glass. I didn't try to pull it out to where I could see any roots. Unfortunately, it dropped back down shortly afterwards. One problem is that I used only bits of coral as the substrate, and it is a large planter, so it may be too heavy for the suction cups. I'll try again tomorrow, cleaning the back glass better this time. Oddly enough it looks pretty good sitting on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> Yea that's one of the things l have trouble finding, multi-colored bits. My ada nile sand looks mostly like what you got now. l'll have to take some macro shots and show you once l open the bag. What kind of rocks do you use with that type of gravel?


I have used several kinds of rocks with this gravel. Since it has little bits of black, tan, white, red and gray it can match almost any stone and creates a natural appearance.

If you look at the rocks and sand and gravels in a river they are generally all similar colors because they came from the same parent materials.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

prototyp3 said:


> Nice work on those siliconed seams.
> I love how those rafts/planters allow for a lot of swimming room. Must resist the pretty pictures and the urge to try one..


Thanks very much. Those seams turned out nice and straight. You know I think I have been spelling "seam" with a double-e all along....I used to be good at spelling. 

Yeah I think that you might consider ripariums as being a bit better suited as fish displays than regular planted tanks, but you can still have a nice plant display on top. When people see pictures of these setups I consistently hear them say "oh, that's a paludarium", but ripariums can have _a lot_ more space for water and fish because you don't have all that volume taken up by the terrestrial hardscape.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I notice you seem to use only about 1/2 inch depth of substrate in the tank. For a normal planted tank that would be far too little, but I can't see any advantage to a deep substrate in a riparium. Is that why you do this?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking sweet as usual Devin. 

Do you mind sharing the specs on that light fixure/bulb you got over this tank?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That light is the 2' Hydrofarm Jumpstart with a 24-watt 6500K HO T5 lamp and it's super economical. I got it for just around thirty bucks. They don't have it as a regular catalog item, but the Paradigm Gardens store can special order it. It is important to ask for the T5 lamp kit _only._ They also sell it as a "Grow Light System", but that includes a metal stand and it is more like $60 I think.

I made a blog post a while back about a (also cheap) way to hang up that light...

An Economical T5 Striplight for a Planted Riparium


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> I notice you seem to use only about 1/2 inch depth of substrate in the tank. For a normal planted tank that would be far too little, but I can't see any advantage to a deep substrate in a riparium. Is that why you do this?


I don't, yet, intend to add any underwater plants to this scape, so I could get along with that shallow substrate. However, I think that I will add a bit more gravel for the sake of aquascaping. I need to pile it up some around the stones that I plan to use.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> That light is the 2' Hydrofarm Jumpstart with a 24-watt 6500K HO T5 lamp and it's super economical. I got it for just around thirty bucks. They don't have it as a regular catalog item, but the Paradigm Gardens store can special order it. It is important to ask for the T5 lamp kit _only._ They also sell it as a "Grow Light System", but that includes a metal stand and it is more like $60 I think.
> 
> I made a blog post a while back about a (also cheap) way to hang up that light...
> 
> An Economical T5 Striplight for a Planted Riparium


Thanks brother! :thumbsup: [STRIKE]That fixture includes the bulb right, for $30?[/STRIKE] **edit** just read your blog link


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes it does include the bulb, it might also be more like $35 or so I can't quite remember.

The spare, utilitarian look of that strip light also looks good with those stands that I like to build.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I found the actual page for the T5 kit only. 

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8880

So, it's actually forty bucks there from the manufacturer. As I recall it was a bit cheaper from Paradigm Gardens.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Now where is the rock?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just, just got it in there and put together a little 5-minute scape. But we are leaving for dinner in a just a few minutes. I will try to shoot some pictures tonight.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> I just, just got it in there and put together a little 5-minute scape. But we are leaving for dinner in a just a few minutes. I will try to shoot some pictures tonight.


:thumbsup: Eat something good for me.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Dinner was good. Actually it was a dinner party. We had some kind of Brazilian dish with black beans and sausage and rice.

Here is just one hardscape idea.










This looks a bit corny, and more like something you would see in saltwater. I can try other ideas easily enough. You can see that I need to add some taller plants. I just got a larger stem plant in there and I will look for other additional stuff too.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

It does look like live rock in a way but hey there's nothing alittle moss can't do to cover up the rock. You can always invert the rocks inwards like the first and second rock pointing towards each other. googling iwagumi type set-ups always help me out when hardscaping rocks.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe try weaving the rocks together to create a long strip. I really like the partially painted black BG... nice effect. I might end up copying you


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

benon said:


> maybe try weaving the rocks together to create a long strip. I really like the partially painted black BG... nice effect. I might end up copying you


I have tried to copy a lot of people, including hydrophyte, but I find it almost impossible, because my own ideas always intrude, making what I end up with look far different. Trying to copy someone is a great way to get started, but it gets to be much more fun as you let yourself go.

I copied hydrophyte's "industrial" tank stand, going so far as to carefully scale it from one of his pics, but my end result isn't a thing like his


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> It does look like live rock in a way but hey there's nothing alittle moss can't do to cover up the rock. You can always invert the rocks inwards like the first and second rock pointing towards each other. googling iwagumi type set-ups always help me out when hardscaping rocks.





benon said:


> maybe try weaving the rocks together to create a long strip. I really like the partially painted black BG... nice effect. I might end up copying you


Thanks yes I will try some different arrangements and I might also end up with a different kind of rock. It's easy enough to move stuff around.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a bit of a rescape with a stone rearrangement and a couple of new taller plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's another view, from a different angle.










What do you all think of the hardscape? I might add fish soon.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't wait for it to grow out!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The hardscape looks great. Those are some pretty cool rocks. The plants look perfect, as always


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah well like I say I don't like how that lace rock looks so much like saltwater live rock, but it does occupy the space well. Should I just go with this scape for now. If I can settle on a scape to use I'll go ahead and add the fish and a few underwater plants too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are most of the fish that I have to choose from.










I'm leaning toward using the whole group of phantom tetras along with one or two of the apistos. IT will get to be crowded with too much else in those ten gallons of water.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd maybe do a bunch of whiteclouds. They are simple yet pretty, and can handle ambient room temps, which would allow you to remove the heater.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I'm gonna select among these fish that I already have on hand.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

i'd pick the cherry barbs just for the ability to stand out. You never know if you give them the right conditions they might just breed.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I say jsut play around with them, try different combinations as you can always remove them if you don't like them.

I do think the Cherry Barbs would stand out though.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those barbs are already "re-dedicated". I have them in the 55 that is over at the garden center store.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Are teh Apistos a pair? that cave might make good spawning ground for them.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

No. I had a female, but the guy who gave them to me asked to reclaim her along with one male because his other breeding pair fizzled. These two that I have left are a dominant male along with a sub-dominant male.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Those male cherry barbs look awesome against that light colored substrate. You've inspired me to get more males on my upcoming 48g.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Cherry barbs are nice little fish for sure. They are great for photography because that opaque red shows up so well.

Hey everybody check out this thread in the Other Websites forum...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/other-websites/104708-planted-fish-bowl-my-blog.html#post1026699

...then follow the link, check out the site, and leave a comment or two. Our co-member JakeJ has a good start on his own planted tank blog.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is one additional shot.










I got the fish in there last night. I think that my selections go pretty well with the hardscape and plants. I hope to come back soon with a picture of them.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like that alot Devin. A very clean scape. Thanks for the publicity!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Jake. It looks super clean now because the algae has not yet had a chance to get rolling. I do hope to keep this one nice and tidy.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a quick shot from tonight.










The planting hasn't changed much. I did add some greenery underwater and the emersed plants are looking perkier now.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Just beautiful! 
*sigh* If only my house was bigger.....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! 

Oh but this is a small tank--just fifteen gallons--surely you could squeeze something like this in somewhere.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I also got a few pictures of the black phantom tetras.










The Latin name for these things is a mouthful, _Hyphessobrycon megalopterus_.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh I know it's small, but our condo is on the small size too, I need to build a double stand for 2 of my tanks then maybe my hubby won't mind  

That's a great shot of tetras :biggrin:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like those tetras a lot. They are nice and mellow and easy to to photograph.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks great, that is a great bunch of Cypres you have therre. Craig


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I like those tetras a lot. They are nice and mellow and easy to to photograph.


I got to look into these, I'm finaly starting to set up my 55g so I should start looking into fauna :icon_smil


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like black phantom tetras a lot. Glowlight tetras are another $1.49 fish that are great in aquariums and go well with plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The plants in this setup are looking good. I hope to have a new update or two for Sunday afternoon.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

My little _Pilea nummularifolia_ plants are looking good.










I have these stems planted on Nano Trellis Rafts. This plant is really perfect for this application. It has a cute appearance.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l have to agree on that hydro l wanna see how they look all grown out unless they already are?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

They are getting there. The little raft of plants in this picture is pretty full already, but the second raft needs to grow in a bit more. I have FTS that I am formatting right now.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> They are getting there. The little raft of plants in this picture is pretty full already, but the second raft needs to grow in a bit more. I have FTS that I am formatting right now.


 
Nice!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Craig I have some of this Pilea here for you if you want it included in that box. It is a diminutive plant, but you should be able to grow it into a clump that will scale right with your setup.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking great as usual. I see you went with one of the Duetto filters for the smaller tank. The 100 is doing a fine job in my 29 gallon so far and I'm completely happy with it. I did add in some ceramic rings to try to hold a little biological filtration through cleanings.

Thinking of painting the top of mine soon to make it a little more stealth but with the wires hidden with plantings it doesn't really pop out at you the way it is now.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey Craig I have some of this Pilea here for you if you want it included in that box. It is a diminutive plant, but you should be able to grow it into a clump that will scale right with your setup.


I would love to try some of that. Once the GWH order comes in I'll send a few cuttings of what I ordered your way.

Now if only I could get motivated to clean the glass and snap a few new pictures now that I have almost all the evicted fish out.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

MrJG said:


> Looking great as usual. I see you went with one of the Duetto filters for the smaller tank. The 100 is doing a fine job in my 29 gallon so far and I'm completely happy with it. I did add in some ceramic rings to try to hold a little biological filtration through cleanings.
> 
> Thinking of painting the top of mine soon to make it a little more stealth but with the wires hidden with plantings it doesn't really pop out at you the way it is now.


Yeah I like that Duetto filter. It does clog up in a week or so, but cleaning isn't too tough. I have had this one going for a couple of years and it still runs great.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> I would love to try some of that. Once the GWH order comes in I'll send a few cuttings of what I ordered your way.
> 
> Now if only I could get motivated to clean the glass and snap a few new pictures now that I have almost all the evicted fish out.
> 
> Craig


You got it man.

Hey that would be awesome to see an update for your tank.

Here is that quick FTS. 










I hung up a white sheet for this one, because that tan is not such a good background for foliage. I consider painting the wall white.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Uploading the pictures right now.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is one last foliage shot from today.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I love those red tipped leaves of that Pilea sp!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It only started to get that red coloration when I dropped the light down real close. It was a monochrome green before under lower light.

That _Hyptis_ looks a bit yellow and chlorotic. I had it in a tank that was rather chilly and it might have also lacked N. The newer leaves that are growing in have better coloration.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You may have noted this a while back, but what species is that bigger Pilea (with the red-edged leaves)?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I wonder if the red tipped Pilea leaves are from low nitrates. When you lowered the light you accelerated the plant growth, so the supply of nitrates may have dropped low enough to stress the plants, and that can lead to reddish leaves.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Another great tank! There are so many _Pilea_ plants out there! Have most of them been tested already? Or have we used most if not all of them in a riparium enviroment?
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> You may have noted this a while back, but what species is that bigger Pilea (with the red-edged leaves)?


I really don't know. I have been calling it "Florida ditch", a name that describes the spot where I found it in Miami last year.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

wow that's an awesome looking plant there, especially the red growing around the edges of the leaves.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> I wonder if the red tipped Pilea leaves are from low nitrates. When you lowered the light you accelerated the plant growth, so the supply of nitrates may have dropped low enough to stress the plants, and that can lead to reddish leaves.


That stands to reason. The fish bioload has been pretty light, so I can imagine that nitrates have stayed low.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Devin, if you see this I need some more of those black rubber bands throw me a price can you. They are much nicer then the regualr ones to work with.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You bet. I'll throw a little bag of those rubber bands in there. I have my eye on the plants that I am going to send, a cyperus, a peace lily or two and some pilea. I'll ship it out tomorrow or Tuesday.

Those rubber bands hide really well because they are black in color, and they are much more durable in water than regular rubber bands. Natural rubber starts to degrade pretty quick in water.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> You bet. I'll throw a little bag of those rubber bands in there. I have my eye on the plants that I am going to send, a cyperus, a peace lily or two and some pilea. I'll ship it out tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Those rubber bands hide really well because they are black in color, and they are much more durable in water than regular rubber bands. Natural rubber starts to degrade pretty quick in water.


Thanks, I can't wait to teh get Cyperus Varigatus from GWH I'mm have t osend you a division once it comes. 

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> I really don't know. I have been calling it "Florida ditch", a name that describes the spot where I found it in Miami last year.


Hmm, how about _Pilea sp. "Hydrophyte_"


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

legomaniac89 said:


> Hmm, how about _Pilea sp. "Hydrophyte_"


I'm trying to remember what poison ivy leaves look like.:icon_mrgr


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lool come to think of it that's what reminded me of that plant. Here is a picture l found of poison ivy in the fall.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It's funny you mention poison ivy. _Pilea_ is in fact in Family Urticaceae, the nettle family, which includes stinging nettle (_Urtica_) sp.. While they don't cause the same long-lasting, allergy-induced dermatitis of poison ivy, stinging nettles can cause an uncomfortable burning sensation if they contact the skin. As far as I know, however, species in genus _Pilea_ do not have this ability.

Poison ivy and stinging nettles are not related. The former is in Family Anacardiaceae, the cashew family.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> It's funny you mention poison ivy. _Pilea_ is in fact in Family Urticaceae, the nettle family, which includes stinging nettle (_Urtica_) sp.. While they don't cause the same long-lasting, allergy-induced dermatitis of poison ivy, stinging nettles can cause an uncomfortable burning sensation if they contact the skin. As far as I know, however, species in genus _Pilea_ do not have this ability.
> 
> Poison ivy and stinging nettles are not related. The former is in Family Anacardiaceae, the cashew family.


So lets start growing stinging nettles in are tanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A riparium featuring poison ivy, poison oak, and stinging nettles would be our equivalent of a piranha tank:biggrin:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hoppy said:


> a riparium featuring poison ivy, poison oak, and stinging nettles would be our equivalent of a piranha tank:biggrin:


lol!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a closer view of the leaves on that baby panda bamboo.










It looks like this new plant is going to be pretty excellent for ripariums.





*


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Here's a closer view of the leaves on that baby panda bamboo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a very beautiful plant for a riparium. I'm just hoping I can find it at my local nursery.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I think that this one is going to be a winner. I screwed up that last post and my written comments did not display. I just intended to say that it was slow at first but now growing very in the planter cups with good root development. It has a nice clumping growth habit and keeps developing new shoots around the base, so it should turn into a nice full plant.

If you do a Google image search you will find a few real nice pictures of _Pogonatherum crinitum_ as a bonsai subject. I also encountered several mentions that it is highly susceptible to spider mites. It would be really really important to avoid getting mites into this plant. I imagine that just a few mites could screw up the appearance of this small-leaved plant pretty quick.

You might run into baby panda bamboo at a local garden center. I am looking at getting some of it wholesale in a 72-cell flat--don't know how far I'll get with that idea.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a quick shot from a couple of nights ago. There's nothing much new in this tank. The plants have grown in a bit more.










This setup has been real easy care. The plants are growing slowly. All I do is change the water, feed the fish and clean the glass.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That's grown in really nicely! I have never gotten my _Hyptis_ to grown that well. I am debating just getting rid of it or trimmin' it a bunch.
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

My _Hyptis_ grows very slowly. It is sort of a scrawny plant, but it makes a nice shrub-like effect. Do you have yours planted on a raft, or in a planter? Mine is growing in a planter and I think it might do better that way. It seems to be more demanding of nutrients than _Pilea_.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice hydro, l really love the touch of the black background where it cuts off at the water line. l think some Syngonium podophyllum would look good on the very right corner of the tank unless you already have it on another riparium of yours and got tired of it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Syngonium podophyllum_ is an OK plant and grows well in ripariums, but the houseplant varieties have a way of looking a bit gawdy. 

I recently picked up a _S. wendlandii_ and I am eager to try that one out. It is the regular species plant and has a more natural look, and the leaves are finer and more narrow too. I have heard that it grows well with its roots in the water.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

oh nice, definately gonna add some spice to the whole monochromatic look.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks great but what fish do you have in here???


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

There are a number of fish in there, but the apisto always hides in the shadows, the bumblebee goby is very small and the phantom tetras are the same colors as the rocks and gravel, so none of them show up very well in photographs.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Devin, what's that tall grass looking plant on the right? (tanks left side)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That one is _Cyperus alternifolius_ var. _gracilis_. It is a perfect riparium plant, but it does get to be tallish (~20").


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Not that one. The other side. Sorry I shouldn't have said tall. I mean the little grass one.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh that one. That is also a great little plant,_ Acorus gramineus mimima_.










Like the baby panda bamboo that one is often used as a little potted bonsai accent plant.

I have a sickly little sprig (it would take some TLC to get it going) of that one that I could send your way with those rafts that I owe you. If you would like it help me remember and I'll throw it in the box.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

looks a bit similar to the Cyperus umbrella sedge unless it's the same thing with a different name. l can't wait to get some in my 48g with the riparium planters. l think it's really gonna add too the look l hope to achieve.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

There are a number of different _Cyperus_ that are used in gardening, and a couple hundred species more that are mainly wild plants. 

That _C. alternifolius _var. _gracilis_ is one of the best for ripariums. It does not need a whole lot of light and stays relatively small. It's nice also the way that it adds a lot of vertical shape, but doesn't throw much shade.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks like the baby panda bamboo is also gonna be pretty great as a grassy plant, but it's _sl-o-o-o-o-o-w._


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I was going to pick up two more magnectic planter this Friday, I was going to ask you if you Had some spare that I could pay for.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I do have plenty of magnetic planters here. I gotta run right now but I'll send a PM later.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going to re-do the layout in this tank with new stones and some new plants so I wanted to get a couple quick shots before moving stuff around. The plants have grown in real nice. This was a great selection of plants for a nano/smallish riparium setup.

I like the fish in this tank, but they don't photograph very well. I tried to get a shot with the tetras but it doesn't look like much. I mean to introduce some lighter-colored rocks and maybe also some bright green plants so that the underwater area won't be so dark.










Here's a good view of the emersed foliage.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Soooo, when are you setting up a 300g Riparium?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

what he said ^^


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That would be pretty sweet to put together something like Craig has going in a real tall roomy tank...and with climate-controlled using a misting system and fans. You could get some awesome _Lasia_ and big _Anubias_ and stuff like that going real well


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That 15 gallon tank looks very good as a riparium, not at all crowded. I wonder if you can go much smaller and still have it look that good. A 10 gallon works too, but I think it is too small to look as good as this one.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is funny you ask. While replanting this one actually I intend to use just the new trellis raft design. These should be real good for nano riparium setups.










This design has some nice features. There are two or three plastic snap fasteners and an extra puzzle-piece float. It is about 4" long. If snapped tight into place with the hanging planter it only sticks out a couple of inches. The planter is only about 2 1/2" deep too, so it should be easy to hide this configuration in a 10-gallon. Here is a shot of one planted with some creeping charlie (_Pilea nummularifolia_).


----------



## Jonimusha (Apr 15, 2007)

Those new trellis rafts look really cool. Any idea if/when you'll have these available in your store?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This design works really nice. Since it doesn't have corners sticking out it is much easier to hide the foam in the layout. With the elongated teardrop shape you can snap it into place at the pointy end so that it will stick out into the layout midground.

They should be available pretty soon--just waiting for the foam shop to finish our order.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

the new rafts look really great! just let us all know when they are ready so we can order some!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You got it! I hope to know more by Wednesday.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It looks like you could snap a couple of the new rafts together, concave to convex surface. Those should be very versatile. The holes for stem plants will be a lot easier to use than with the inserts we use now - I keep wishing I had 3 hands when I set one of the nano trellis rafts up.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes there a few different ways that you can snap them together. With the mushroom-head fasteners on the two curved surfaces the rafts will join piggyback style to make a larger surface.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

When are these available? Cause me likey!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I just found this and I have to say, this one is probably my favorite of all those you've done. I really like the look of the Acorus gramineus mimima. Nice!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Digsy. I have enjoyed this setup very much--it is right next to our living room couch. They don't photograph so well, but I have some really cute fish in here to.

That dwarf _Acorus gramineus_ is a real good plant for a nano riparium setup.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hydro, Its so much easier for me to get my hands on pond plants like dwarf Acorus gramineus/creeping jenny rather than house plants, can you suggest anymore pond plants that will be ok in the warmer waters of a riparium?

EDIT----- 

found this website listing the "worst aquarium plants", some look are already in our ripariums, could any others be used?

http://en.microcosmaquariumexplorer.com/wiki/Worst_Aquarium_Plants

don't think alot of these are pond plants though


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That list is almost a good Riparium Plants list! At least half of them I know do well in ripariums. But, you are right that they are mostly not pond or marginal plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> hydro, Its so much easier for me to get my hands on pond plants like dwarf Acorus gramineus/creeping jenny rather than house plants, can you suggest anymore pond plants that will be ok in the warmer waters of a riparium?


Luke, You have already run into several good pond plants--you must have some good shops in your area for that. Here are a few other quick ideas:


Mexican petunia (Ruellia brittoniana)
spider lily (Hymenocallis sp.)
umbrella sedge (Cyperus sp.) (especially shorter-statured varietis)
dwarf taro (Colocasia sp., Xanthosoma sp.)
rain lily (Zephyranthes sp.)

Some of these get to be large and coarse, but some varieties can be better fits.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool thanks hydro


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is another way to use that Nano Trellis Raft. This time with a sprawling emersed stem plant (_Bacopa_) rooted in a planter and then growing forward across the raft surface. 










This eventually grows into a nice floating carpet--fish love to hide out underneath there! The plants do require moderate-bright light intensity and pruning of the growing tips to grow in dense like this.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got back to replanting this thing tonight. I think that I have a pretty good result. It still looks a bit disheveled, but it should park up as stuff grows in.










That _Cyperus_ there on the left is what I believe to be _C. albostriatus_--I run into conflicting names for that one--and it is shorter that the _C. alternifolius_ that I had in there. I have a couple of other new additions too. The baby panda bamboo is growing well.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks pretty good! It's a different look than what is normally seen in ripariums. Very grassy


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! That is what I was after. By using mainly small-leaved plants it makes the whole scene seem larger. There are some pretty cool plants in there. I really like the baby panda bamboo (_Pogonatherum crinitum_).


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

looking good. Thanks for showing us what plants will look good in a small tank. Im definetly gonna do a riparium soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks marimo! It took a while to round them up, but I did end up with a good combination of plants for a nano riparium here. The new trellis raft design works perfectly in this tank too--it hugs the planters and doesn't stick out so far and is easy to hide with foliage.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a hardscape in there. It's not too special but it adds some dimension anyway.










I might consider adding underwater plants. For me the fish are engaging enough for that area, but it looks kind of empty in pictures.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe some crypt Parva or Microsword?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

parva is a bit smaller than what I think I want. lucens might be another one that stays smallish, but is a bit larger than parva(?).


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> parva is a bit smaller than what I think I want. lucens might be another one that stays smallish, but is a bit larger than parva(?).


Parva grows to about 4", Lucens is taller almost 8" full grown


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's what I thought, and it's bright green too right?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/clucens3.jpg


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah it would look good with those above-water plants that I have in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I switched up the hardscape again, this time electing to use some interesting rocks of different colors that I had sitting around.










This of course violates the #1 rule of rock gardening, and aquascaping--_Use only one kind of rock_--but I enjoy admiring the different attractive rocks. 

There really are fish in there. These darn phantom tetras are mainly black anyway, and they hide in the shadows under the planters.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

looks good devin. l agree with the different rocks and your point of view on them. There are several habitats and bodies of water where different colors of rock/pebbles mix in all together such as a fast flowing river. l believe that we we as aquascapers get so caught up is the traditional we sometimes fail to think outside of the box and raise the bar. keep up the good work man!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I think that one could do well aquascaping with an assortment of pretty rocks. I just sort of threw-up those rocks into this tank, so it doesn't look like much, but with some more careful design I think you could pull off something like this pretty well.

I might move those rocks around so that they form more of a mound-shaped layout to mirror the plants. As they are the make something more like a triangle shape.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Tank looks great. I love the use of different colored rocks. You thought about maybe some anubias petites inbetween the rocks as maybe an accent?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!. I hope to make some time to work on it some more tonight. If I move those rocks around some I should be able to make a more coherent scape.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree this looks great. I really like the small mound of plantings as opposed to the larger leaved overbearing type plants (i.e. my 29 gallon thats out of control). I like the way you've grouped it into a small island leaving the rest of the tank open. 
This last pic may have inspired me to tear mine down this weekend and try to de-rim it for a fresh start. I know I have at least two large spath 'petites' that are probably root bound by now.


----------



## 808mats (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was reading this thread and just wanted to throw in my 2 cents. Craig, I think you mentioned that parva grows to 4". I've never experienced parva to get that big. Although the length of some of the leaves may be slightly longer, the actual height of my parvas have stayed under 2 inches or so.

Were you thinking of C. _x willisii_ which can have similar attributes and grow to about 4" depending on the combination of parents.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks!. I hope to make some time to work on it some more tonight. If I move those rocks around some I should be able to make a more coherent scape.


Where you getting all those sweet rocks from? I can't find anything here. Bout to pay my brother in law out in oregon to ship me a box of lava rocks


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good as always hydro!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Loving the new scape! Quick question, is there some sort of barrier underneath the plant island that goes into the substrate? It's so dark that I can't tell if it's just shadows or if you have something dividing the two spaces.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

MrJG said:


> I agree this looks great. I really like the small mound of plantings as opposed to the larger leaved overbearing type plants (i.e. my 29 gallon thats out of control). I like the way you've grouped it into a small island leaving the rest of the tank open.
> This last pic may have inspired me to tear mine down this weekend and try to de-rim it for a fresh start. I know I have at least two large spath 'petites' that are probably root bound by now.


I really like these nano-scaled plants that I have in here. It took a lot of research and hunting to find some of these. My new favorite plant is baby panda bamboo (_Pogonatherum crinitum_). I want to eventually fill up the background with these, but they are _slow_ growing.












idontknow said:


> Where you getting all those sweet rocks from? I can't find anything here. Bout to pay my brother in law out in oregon to ship me a box of lava rocks


Those are mainly river rocks that I have been accumulating for some time. They look great in the water. To keep them as such a nice display I will have to pull them out every month or so for an overnight peroxide treatment to take off the accumulated algae/biofilm crust.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good as always hydro!


Thanks! My setups will never match your tanks and picture-taking, but your quality is something to aspire to anyway.



Digsy said:


> Loving the new scape! Quick question, is there some sort of barrier underneath the plant island that goes into the substrate? It's so dark that I can't tell if it's just shadows or if you have something dividing the two spaces.












No that is just shadow. The camera tends to accentuate both glare and shadow, which makes it more challenging to get good representative pictures of ripariums. And that's why the black phantom tetras never show up.

This is a crop from that last picture to better show the foliage textures. I really like the plants in this layout.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is another crop to show detail for the rocks. These rocks are pretty sweet.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The above water scene now looks like a dream Pacific Island - it could be enhanced by playing the soundtrack from "South Pacific" in the background! Very beautiful, as usual with your ripariums.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> Very beautiful, as usual with your ripariums.


I agree! Those rocks are very cool, lots of interesting textures you have there.

Man I am quoting Hoppy right and left today!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have torn this setup down. I was never especially satisfied with the hedge-like planted layout that I had in here--although it did include several pretty cool plants--and I needed a tank for the Riparium Supply and Tank Planters vendor table at the ACA 2010 Convention last weekend. Here is a quick shot of the setup that I had there.










I was mainly sitting there at the table all three days of the convention, but I did get up a few times to go shoot some pictures. I got a few nice shots of the show fish. I need to format those and load them up. I also got a few minutes of a few of the speaker presentations and I learned more about several intriguing groups of fish. And that of course inspired me to make a couple of fish purchases.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I finally got into the folder with other pictures from the show. I mean to start another thread with all the shots that I got of show fish, but here are a few quick.

I did limited post-processing of these images files, including crops to improve composition and exposure adjustment.

There were a number of handsome tilapia type fishes. Here _Oreochromis tanganicae_.










This Texas cichlid (_Hericthys carpinti_) also looked real nice.










This was my new favorite fish that I learned about, _Gymnogeophagus labiatus_. I purchased two trios of this species. I need to go back and check the images but I think that this individual also placed in the show.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a quick blog post that I put together about the convention. 

*2010 American Cichlid Association Convention, Oconomowoc, Wisconsin*

This is no hard-hitting journalism, but I did get a few pictures in there and a quick description of what I saw.

Here is the 300-gallon Lake Tanganyika setup. Pretty cool!


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wow! all your ripariums are amazing!


----------

